# Hidden Sleeves



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm in the market for a hidden sleeve. Looking for a brand that is low profile, but provides decent protection for the decoy. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a Bende one with velcro rather than one that laces up. I like it as it has good protection but is a little more bulky than some of the lower profile lace up ones.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Bende...I have used it and the velcro is nice. It is also a low profile. No laces and no snags and easy on.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

The one I use was made in the early 1900s. :grin: Not really, but I don't think you can really call it a hidden sleeve. Its more of an old style of gauntlet that laces up. Its only about an 1/8" thick so I wear a neoprene gauntlet under it. I like it because it is not one bit bulky and you can't even tell you have it on under a long sleeve shirt. It works well but it can hurt a bit. Its about the closest to a real bite that I can give without actually giving a live bite. Its kinda like what dad has always told me, if you're going to be stupid then you have to be tough. :wink: I've tried a real hidden sleeve once but I didn't like it, it was way to bulky and felt unnatural. I do not know what brand it was, and Im sure there are some thinner ones out there, but I like what I have so I'll just keep using it.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

I have a jute lace up old style ray allen that I really like. Its not too bulky and can be concealed under a shirt or sweatshirt. It provides enough protection without a gauntlet or anything.


----------



## Hoyt Yang (Dec 26, 2007)

Kadi,

I have one that laces up and uses the same material that bite suits are made of. I have found that other materials, and ones that use the velcro, seem to be quite a bit bulkier. With use, it has also gotten flexible, further making the movement of the decoy more realistic. I've had mine for a couple of years now, and it has held up rather well and provides very good protection (while remaining low profile). Adrian has used it quite a few times with Stan, and seems to like it. I purchased mine at the time from Leerburg.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

If you want to make a great hidden sleeve, use old fire hose. Put a compression sleeve under it, cause it's gonna hurt if your dog has any bite at all. 

DFrost


----------



## Hoyt Yang (Dec 26, 2007)

I've actually heard from a trainer (very respectable protection/police dog guy) that they wrap newspaper with duct tape. It sounded pretty crazy to me. Has anyone heard of this method? -- Sorry, hope this didn't get too far off topic!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I have heard of this also. I had a home made hidden sleeve years ago, it worked OK LOL Probably about as well as the newspaper. It was just a piece of really thick foam, I'm not sure where I even got it but think a flat piece of the stuff they make pool noodles out of, but probably a little denser. Cut to size, wrapped around the arm, with a layer of plastic milk jug over it. You could feel it, but it helped keep the teeth from coming through LOL I wouldn't suggest trying that now, not with the many sleeves you can purchase that I'm sure do a much better job.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I need to go look at the brand tomorrow, but I have a nice one with a small bite bar on it and it goes all the way up the arm. I prefer it alot to the ones that stop halfway up, gives more flexibility in what you can do in training.


----------



## Hoyt Yang (Dec 26, 2007)

Kadi, this was actually explained to me by Rodney. He said that newspaper will resist puncturing, provide a decent enough protection from the compression of the bite, and it has the benefit of allowing the decoy to move freely. His explanation was, that even with a hidden sleeve, most decoys move in such a way that clue the dog that there is something under the jacket/sweater. 

I've thought about trying this- but I'd have to find someone experienced and willing, not to mention brave. Should I ask Adrian? LOL. I have plenty of guys that will try the newspaper, but I'm not comfortable with it, regardless of how 'crazy' they are!


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

i actually have 2 really nice ones that if you were a hoodie or something along those lines you cant tell. and has good protection. maybe i could hook you up since i barely use them. pm me


----------



## Denny Campbell (Jan 16, 2008)

A really good hidden sleeve can be made and is the closest thing you will get to a real bite. 

1. First for protection, put on a gauntlet. For your safety. Usually doesnt ever go through, but just to be on the safe side.

2. Take a old beat up ballistic vest. Cut the vestopen and seperate the inside kevlar or ballistic material. 

3. Wrap 2-3 pieces of the kevlar/ballistic material around the gauntlet on your arm. 

4. Now, important, wrap a entire section of newspaper around the kevlar/ballistic material. Make sure when you wrap the newpaper you tape the sides and in the middle. We dont want this to come undone. Use a paper that is at least 15-20 sheets thick. 

5. Put on a shirt or coat so the dog cant see the sleeve. 

This will do a couple things for you. First, it will give the dog the life like feel of a real bite. Most dogs when they bite, will immediatly come off because of the diffrent type of feel inthe mouth. Once they feel the ripping, they feel like they are losing the bite and will re-engage. Hense(LAWSUIT). 

The newspaper will give the ripping effect and train the dog that its ok to let things rip and if they bite harder they wont lose the bite. The ballistic material will prevent you from getting hurt. You will feel alot of presure but it usually dont go through. 

Good Luck, be safe and train hard.

When your life depends on a skill, its to late to learn.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Denny interesting idea of the kevlar, never heard of that one before. Some vests are shank proof and theres aren't. How does that work with very hard biters? I know the newspaper rolls upon bite contact and movement. What do you use to keep the layers of kevlar from fraying apart? Heated flat steel? Duct tape, aka Southern Chrome.


----------



## Denny Campbell (Jan 16, 2008)

Well i use duct tape. I just tape it up and i never have a problem. You use the newspaper because it gives the effect of skin wripping. Try it out and see the diffrence in the dogs reaction. Works real good for those who havent had a street bite.


----------

